# I am never coming off....



## Cobra Strike (Jun 5, 2012)

testosterone again!!!

I got an appointment wednesday with an endo here in town who is supposedly the guy to go to for trt here. I have been off cycle for 6 months so I decided I wanted to know where my test levels are at. Got a complete hormone panel and lipid panel ran. Results came back last friday.

Test was at 283
estro was at 27
lipids were all in normal range and everything else looked good.

I could give a shit less what my test levels were...im extremely happy with my results. With my lipids and estro under control thats all I care about. So Im bringing some history of my own blood work to the doc along with my story of 5 years of declining test because of some prohormone I was taking from max muscle. Now I am going to have to down play my education when I talk to him as I dont want him to think Im some veteran steroid user but I will not accept stupid fuckin gel/cream. He will have a very hard time trying to explain to me how that shit will work. I know to much about it. Shit, when it comes to hormones I am possibly and equal or greater in knowlege then him (not trying to toot my own horn but cmon lol). I also believe that me being a paramedic will get me a tinch more respect then the guy coming in off the street. So we will see how it goes but I am extremely excited to start this venture!!! 800ng/dl here I come!


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 5, 2012)

That is awesome bro.  Being a para will definitely give you some cred


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 5, 2012)

Do your best to get Masteron added or just get Mast in script and get the Test the good old fashion way!

I am 43 bro and do not sleep without the boner of a 13 year old every single night, nap or whatever!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 5, 2012)

nice cobra


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 5, 2012)

Well look foward to pinning for the next 50 years.  Lol.  Better plant the seed and get a bun in the oven homie.  Lol.  How's that going bro?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Do your best to get Masteron added or just get Mast in script and get the Test the good old fashion way!
> 
> I am 43 bro and do not sleep without the boner of a 13 year old every single night, nap or whatever!



Why are you sleeping with 13 year olds with boners???? :-S


----------



## Hurt (Jun 5, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why are you sleeping with 13 year olds with boners???? :-S



LOL I was thinking the same thing


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 5, 2012)

Funny Funny but yeah I set myself up for that one.

It's something for the ladies to hold onto while they sleep.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol Wtf.  U guys crack me up


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 5, 2012)

sf....I can get mast in a script? shit I thought they only script test. 

herm...we are still trying. Even with high sperm levels its hard to do...been 4 months now and we are back to trying. Im not worried about trt getting in the way really...way to many people get prego on cycle let alone trt so we good...and this way its perscribed to me so the wife cant tell me not to


----------



## Jada (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm happy for u cobra. The most important part is that u blood work came back good.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 5, 2012)

Hahaha.my man.  Well if you need a lil help I can help out.  I'm kinda a sure thing if you know what I mean!!!  Hahaha


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 5, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Hahaha.my man.  Well if you need a lil help I can help out.  I'm kinda a sure thing if you know what I mean!!!  Hahaha



Lol ya I've been hearing a lot of this type of comment from all the bros!!!


----------



## Zeek (Jun 5, 2012)

Good move on blocking those retarded gels!  they tried to put me on that when I tried to go for trt and I basically walked out


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 5, 2012)

so guys what can I expect to happen on this visit? Since I am bringing my blood work in from friday will I be able to get scripted some test right off the bat or is this thing going to be a long drawn out process? Will I have to argue to get what I want? I am just not sure what takes place when you actually go in for trt?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> sf....I can get mast in a script? shit I thought they only script test.
> 
> herm...we are still trying. Even with high sperm levels its hard to do...been 4 months now and we are back to trying. Im not worried about trt getting in the way really...way to many people get prego on cycle let alone trt so we good...and this way its perscribed to me so the wife cant tell me not to



You can get mast in a script... I have no idea how though. First I heard of it was a day or two ago at another board.


----------



## DF (Jun 5, 2012)

I've only gone with Maximus.  Reading the Trt forums about others experience with endos.  Some want to run a crapload of tests more bloods & MRI your pituitary or try to restart your nuts.  Or they want you to use patches or cream your balls.  I think it all depends on how good your guy is.  I hope yours knows what he is doing cause god help him if he doesn't & I'm sure you'll know right away if he's a douche or not.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 5, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> so guys what can I expect to happen on this visit? Since I am bringing my blood work in from friday will I be able to get scripted some test right off the bat or is this thing going to be a long drawn out process? Will I have to argue to get what I want? I am just not sure what takes place when you actually go in for trt?




 It will totally depend on the DR Cobra, if he is cool you will have a script in hand when you leave. If he is a money grubber he will want to run his own tests etc to run the bill up but with a 200's test result you will get it


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 5, 2012)

Yo I was on the gel and lots of sides from that shit...its not worth it period. I was took out of my script till get back, but at least I know in the military they test the shit out of you. Good luck on that bro. BTW is very easy to show low levels on a blood test...


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 5, 2012)

appreciate the response guys. This is one area I dont know what Im doing lol the only thing I know is aas and I wont be played with that. If he wants to run a blood test I will let him but if he wants to scan anything or give me cream/gel I will just walk the fuck out like ez bitch!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 5, 2012)

As was posted elsewhere, remind him that he works for you & not the other way around. You've got the bloods to prove you're low T, he needs to deliver the goods not some lame-#ss cream or talk of a natural test booster or the like. In my experience, he could also script you pathetically low (eg. my GP tried to script me for 50 Mg of Test E per week - enough to shut down my natty production but not enough to get me into the 'high normal' range). Should this happen, you may have to drop the 'I'm a Meathead' act and let him know you're well aware with the normal TRT ranges for scripted Test and that you're looking for something closer to 150-200 Mg. per week. Drop Dr. Chrisler's name perhaps, tell your GP you read an article by "this one smart guy" or the like 

Good luck, Mate!

- Savage


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 6, 2012)

Ya dr crisler can come in handy in the doctor visit but I honestly dont agree with alot of his research...good post nbl


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 6, 2012)

No Doubt, I'm in synch with you as per not agreeing with all of Crisler's research. My thinking is that he however is "the one" TRT specialist who has also published enough mainstream consumable artifacts that his name potentially could ring a bell with your GP & even just a cursory Google search on their part will yield a litany of documents and research all of which will lead to suggested T doses in a range that's going to suit you better than than that god awful Testim gel 

You *MIGHT* also get your Doc to look into scripting you Mast (this is a relatively new development but I'm reading more and more of it) for its anti-E properties & especially if you're mentioning symptoms of lethargy, low libido and depression to your GP. I doubt he'll script you 400 Mg per week  but just having a legit script even if only for 200 Mg per week is better than needing to be entirely UG. 

Good luck, CS! I really hope this turns out well for you. It's a big step but you've obviously got all your thoughts lined-up and are going in strapped. 

Cheers!

- Savage


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 7, 2012)

Well no trt for me yet. The visit was a good one though! I thought I was going to have to explain alot of shit but this guy is pretty smart already and really didnt give a shit about my story lol. I told him how me and the wife are trying to have a baby and that is what was the deciding factor. He said we will not do patches/gels/creams due to not wanting to get it on the wife. He said that leaves us with two options, a pill or trt. He said he will give me either one but since Im trying to make a baby then I should wait on the trt. I asked what pill he is talking about and he said clomid hahah I said ya thats not gonna work and he thinks it will get my test levels back up to 700 (remember he thinks I never ran a proper pct from the pills from max muscle and that my test levels use to be above 800).  So he wrote a script for clomid for me and im gonna start taking it next month to help boost my fsh which will increase spermatogenisis and possibly increase my chances of gettin the wife prego. I have to go back in 7 weeks to get bloods done again and I know they will still be fucked but hey, I know I have a doc that at anytime I want will script me for test...that to me was worth the copay itself! So before I ever run another cycle I am going to get my trt stuff straightened out then start blasting and cruising.....So looking forward to that!


----------



## DF (Jun 7, 2012)

Grats Cobra! Sounds like a good deal & covered by your insurance.  Very nice


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 7, 2012)

well the clomid isnt covered under insurance but im sure its very cheap...thanks brotha!


----------



## Hurt (Jun 7, 2012)

So what made you change your mind?  You had said you didn't really think TRT would matter regarding getting her pregnant.  Was it something the doc said?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 7, 2012)

Well I suppose when he showed his concern for my sperm count it made me realize that I need to stop being so selfish and give my wife a child. She has done nothing but give for me and allow me to do alot of things so I figure I owe her the best chance I can give. For now I have to focus on making a baby lol


----------



## Hurt (Jun 8, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Well I suppose when he showed his concern for my sperm count it made me realize that I need to stop being so selfish and give my wife a child. She has done nothing but give for me and allow me to do alot of things so I figure I owe her the best chance I can give. For now I have to focus on making a baby lol



Not a bad thing to have to focus on doing


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 15, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Well I suppose when he showed his concern for my sperm count it made me realize that I need to stop being so selfish and give my wife a child. She has done nothing but give for me and allow me to do alot of things so I figure I owe her the best chance I can give. For now I have to focus on making a baby lol


Good decision imo bro. You will love being a dad. Nothing in the world like it. It sounds like your doc actually gives a crap about your health. What is his stance on HCG and an AI? If he says that they aren't needed then run for the hills. I trusted my original gp and he shrunk my nuts to half size. Thats when I started researching trt on my own. Well, you are on the right path anyways, and you have a plan. Best of luck on the baby making!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 15, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Well I suppose when he showed his concern for my sperm count it made me realize that I need to stop being so selfish and give my wife a child. She has done nothing but give for me and allow me to do alot of things so I figure I owe her the best chance I can give. For now I have to focus on making a baby lol



Very well thought-out and mature perspective, Mate. Plant that seed. You seem a relatively young lad (I'm a gray beard by way of comparison  ) and there's always time for the BB game once you've got the family established. 

Respect for such a wise decision on your part. Enjoy the "process" of kick-starting that family, Mate! ; May need to invoke two-a-days if your Missus can handle the strain 

- Savage


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 15, 2012)

So the wife booked a trip to florida in august. She tells me that we are going to stop trying so she isnt prego when we go so she can drink. Then she told me to just start my cycle so I can be jacked when we are there. I looked at her and said "are you fucking serious?" She replied with a dead look in her eyes and said yes. I lost it. I said fuck no we are not stopping now, every month we try we get a better chance at succeeding. I have went through all the depression, selfishness, and greed I can handle for one pct and now that I am through that I am not going to give up. I told her that she will just have to be fuckin pregnant on the trip because we are def not stopping. Funny how the priority holder changes in a relationship. Plus I have had to deal with rollercoaster of emotions from her everytime she finds out shes not prego....nuh uh not dealing with that forever. Besides, we need a dd down there anyway 

I also had to remind her that If I start a cycle then it will be another year before we try, then she said oh well then we will keep trying hahha


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 15, 2012)

Great thread CS. My fiance and I have been trying now for 4 months. Keep us updated on your attempts!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 15, 2012)

oh ya I forgot one thing...the endo I talked to asked me how long we have been trying for..I said 4 months...he laughed and said dont even talk to a doc until its been a year or more. So two perfectly healthy people can take that long to get prego...crazy


----------



## Hurt (Jun 15, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> oh ya I forgot one thing...the endo I talked to asked me how long we have been trying for..I said 4 months...he laughed and said dont even talk to a doc until its been a year or more. So two perfectly healthy people can take that long to get prego...crazy



Yeah man, my aunt and uncle who are actually only in their late 20's tried for over a year...no problems with either one of them, both healthy.  It literally just took that long.  Then they had number 1, and immediately she got knocked up again on ACCIDENT this time with number 2 haha...funny how it works!

There will be little Cobras striking before you know it


----------



## BigFella (Jul 10, 2012)

Bumping this one. Having kids is the best thing you will ever do. Most of us do it for our wives, and it's actually a couple of years before we realise how good it is. I have five in two batches. I'd have more but it would have to be a third batch, and that's getting expensive. Besides, I really like the wife I have right now!

I was quite sure after my first two (twins) that was enough, so I got the snip done. Then got remarried, had it reversed, now have three more. (Did I mention I'd like more?)

So: How are you guys going getting your wives pregnant??? Do you need assistance? (I have a good track record . . . )


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 10, 2012)

This is a good one - Never saw it before and my personal situation is strikingly similar. Good luck bro. It's weird you spend all those year taking all these precautions to NOT get some broad pregnant and you think the second you "sauce inside" that BOOM she will be pregnant and after checking the first few months you're kinda like "what the fuck was I stressing about all these years!?" lol


----------



## 03ACE (Jul 10, 2012)

Yep, took my wife and I over a year when we were both healthy and in our 20s as well...


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 10, 2012)

It just took a couple of months for us. First child was easy, second one turned out to be identical twins. I just think my stuff is twice as good as anyone elses. Thats my story and im sticking to it.


----------



## picazzo (Jul 10, 2012)

I was with my wife a good 5 years of not really trying but not avoiding it either and then all the sudden three in row every 2 years like clockwork.


----------

